# sweet nosepress t-shirt, $14 shipped!



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

cool snowboard t-shirt by code 15. Printed on American Apparel shirts, $14 shipped, the 'snocompton' shirt features a sicky steezy nosepress down a handrail.

check it out- code15clothing.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

nice. snowcompton is def sick.


----------

